# Delonghi Ecam22.110 B stopped frothing



## iJim (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi all,

I wonder if somebody could help me out. I've had a Delonghi ECAM22.110 B machine for over two years now and never had a problem with it. Seemingly over night the machine is no longer able to froth milk, steam is produced and is capable of warming the milk but no foam is made. The sound is different when warming the milk from how I remember it and the inner steam nozzle seems loose. I contacted Delonghi technical support and they suggested there should be two O-rings on the inner nozzle.

I've attached a photo of the nozzle components, I only see one o-ring... If somebody has the same machine could you let me know if I'm missing something? Looking at the inner nozzle it seems like there's room for an additional o-ring (highlighted in red box).

Cheers,

Jim.


----------



## Rob G (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Jim... I have the same problem... did you ever resolve it?

Cheers... Rob


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is similar to the Gaggia Classic wand, check inside the outer sleeve and the inner nozzle for a very fine groove and make sure it is clean (no milk residue) also check the end of the nozzle.

The groove admits air which is drawn in as the steam flows past to aerate the milk.


----------

